# Can you tell me what this baby is doing?



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

THIS IS NOT MINE. NOT MY PICTURE.

That being said, what is he/she doing?

To me it looks like he/she's saying "Oh dear!"

I'm positive SOMEBODY knows what's going on there, probably Rick.

Thank you!


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2009)

Grooming.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 16, 2009)

Cleaning its toes! of toe sludge ... hahahhaha


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

BORRRRING.

Cleaning or not, it's cute as all get-out.


----------



## bassist (Nov 16, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> BORRRRING.Cleaning or not, it's cute as all get-out.


Course it is but nothing's cuter than when they raise their raptoral arms and wave them around wanting to go higher. ;D


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

bassist said:


> Course it is but nothing's cuter than when they raise their raptoral arms and wave them around wanting to go higher. ;D


D'AWWWWW!

I'd take like 524165463135413541 pictures!


----------



## -MK- (Nov 17, 2009)

bassist said:


> Course it is but nothing's cuter than when they raise their raptoral arms and wave them around wanting to go higher. ;D


+1 ^^^


----------



## Mikevamp (Nov 18, 2009)

Act Cute? Hahahaha... :lol:


----------



## charleyandbecky (Nov 18, 2009)

It is very cute. I think mantids can strike the cutest poses. Look through the photo thread and see some great pictures. Some of my favorites are those with mantids with their little "noses" in the air. They ARE superior, of course, but it is funny when they show it!

Rebecca

ps--about the grooming...my mother and daddy came to stay with our children while we were gone for 2 nights recently. My oldest daughter cared for the mantids while we were gone, but my mother was fascinated. She didn't know they groomed and she thought it was the greatest thing. Just like a cat.


----------



## wero626 (Nov 22, 2009)

Just got threw eating the male and trying not to be suspicious LOL..Getting rid of the evidence on her reptile's hehe =]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 22, 2009)

All the answers so far, Zoe, were inventions. What she's really saying is, "How do you say, 524,165,463,135,413,541? Is that five hundred and twenty four thousand billion or five hundred and twenty four trillion, or something else altogether? And how big a hard drive would you need if all the pix were stored as TIFF files?"


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> All the answers so far, Zoe, were inventions. What she's really saying is, "How do you say, 524,165,463,135,413,541? Is that five hundred and twenty four thousand billion or five hundred and twenty four trillion, or something else altogether? And how big a hard drive would you need if all the pix were stored as TIFF files?"


Random nerdy fact, the human brain has over 4 terrabytes of memory capacity.

btw I'm slightly in love with Phil.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 22, 2009)

bassist said:


> Course it is but nothing's cuter than when they raise their raptoral arms and wave them around wanting to go higher. ;D


I draw the line when they do that, then jump on my camera


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 22, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Random nerdy fact, the human brain has over 4 terrabytes of memory capacity.btw I'm slightly in love with Phil.


Aaaaawwww! I'll settle for "slightly"! So I guess those movies like "Entrapment" and "As Good as it Gets" (and "Atlantic City" for some of us) were true after all!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Aaaaawwww! I'll settle for "slightly"! So I guess those movies like "Entrapment" and "As Good as it Gets" (and "Atlantic City" for some of us) were true after all!


Or Lolita.

Hee hee.


----------

